# Homemade Hedgie food recipes



## silvercat

For those interested, here's a list of "hedgie-food" recipes I've collected from the net. I have not tried all of these & have tried to provide the source where possible. NOTE: some I did modify from the original to make hedgie safe (ie. cooking meat, removing potential toxins). Feel free to comment or add your own. I've begun making up food in advance, then putting servings in an eye cube tray & freezing for later. This way too when a cube is empty, any hedgie-friendly left overs from my meals can be added until the cube is full again

(First two are my own recipes)
Liver Dinner
- thin slice liver, cubed
- frozen peas and/or other veggies (avoid corn)
Fry liver in a little olive oil, with veggies, until cooked. Shred, cool & serve.

Chicken Dinner (makes 6 servings)
- 1 chicken breast, cubed
- frozen veggies (avoid corn)
Fry chicken in a little olive oil, with veggies, until cooked through. Shred, cool & serve.

Insectivore Delight 
http://www.hedgehogworld.com/showthread ... al-Recipes
Ingredients	Directions
-dead crickets and mealworms
-1 banana
-1/2 an apple
-Mix bugs together, in a separate bowl mix fruit, then combine together.
-Pour in ice cube tray and freeze

Mealworm Delight
http://www.hedgehogworld.com/showthread ... al-Recipes
-1/4 lb Cooked lean ground beef 
-10-20 Mealworms 
-1/8 Finely chopped banana
Directions:
-Boil water 
-Put water into a bowl and put the live mealworms into it (this kills and sterilizes the mealworms). 
-Drain the water (keep a little bit). 
-Add mealworms and banana into cooked ground beef and little bit of the water that you boiled the mealworms in. 
-Mix well. 
-Feed to hedgehog. (only at most half the recipe, keep the rest in a ziplock bag or container in fridge to feed to hedgehog another day.

Food Balls
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 105AAQ2MbA
4.25 ounces (400g) of cooked lean ground meat
1 teaspoon of vitamin-calcium supplement
1 teaspoon safflower or canola oil
4 teaspoons moist or dry cat or dog food (you can use each type alternately)
½ teaspoon boiled brown rice
Mash the ingredients together with a fork, and roll the mixture into little balls of about 1 ounce (28g). Place them on foil and freeze them. Once frozen, they can be stored in a plastic bag in the freezer. 
Place enough frozen balls for the following day's rations in the refrigerator the evening before so that they will be thawed. When you take them out, they will still be too cold to give directly to the animals.

Chicken Soup
http://www.hedgehog-rescue.org.uk/recipes.php
lightly boiled chicken
water from cooking
¼tsp SA37 or SF50 powder (or Abidec drops sold for children)
Vitamin B drops
1 tsp bran or crushed Weetabix
1 tsp honey
Liquidize the chicken with the water it boiled in then add the other ingredients and mix well. Serve at body temperature, no hotter.

Hog's Bum Cheesy Glop
http://www.hedgehog-rescue.org.uk/recipes.php
•	1 handful of small cat/dog biscuits
•	2 heaped teaspoons LactoFree® cheese
•	¼ teaspoon SF50 powder
•	¼ teaspoon Probiotic powder
•	½ teaspoon honey
•	warm boiled water

Soak the biscuits in warm water until they are soft. Add the other ingredients and mix well, adding more warm water to make the desired consistency.
If you make this runny enough you can syringe feed it.
Only make up enough for one feed. If kept too long the whole thing solidifies and you could easily hang wallpaper with it.

Bacon-Flavored Biscuits
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Bacon-Flav ... etail.aspx
•	2 eggs
•	1 cup milk
•	1/2 cup water
•	1 teaspoon salt
•	10 tablespoons bacon fat, melted
•	5 cups whole wheat flour (try rice?)
1.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease a cookie sheet. 
2.	Beat eggs in a large bowl. Stir in milk, water, salt, and bacon fat until well blended. Gradually stir in flour to make a stiff dough. Pinch off pieces of the dough and roll into 2 inch balls. Place on prepared baking sheet. 
3.	Bake in preheated oven for 35 to 40 minutes. Cool on racks. Store in a covered container in the refrigerator.

Beef & Veggie Broth	
source: ?
•	1/2 cup raw trimmed beef
•	A few tablespoons of beef broth (Preferably not the canned or cubed variety)
•	2 tablespoons cooked oatmeal
•	1 tablespoon dried barley grass powder (Find at a pet food store)
•	1 cooked minced veggie

Cook raw trimmed beef in just enough broth to cover, over medium to low heat. 
When beef is cooked thru shred with fork and mix with the broth in which it was cooked. 
Add the minced veggie and the barley grass powder. Stir well. Last add the oatmeal to achieve the consistency that your pet likes.

Better Than Grass Salad
http://www.i-love-cats.com/cat-food-rec ... Salad.html
•	1 small carrot peeled and grated 
•	1/4 cup peeled and grated zucchini 
•	1/2 cup chopped alfalfa sprouts 
•	1 tsp. finely chopped parsley 
•	1/8 cup chicken stock

Combine veggies in a medium bowl. Add chicken stock and toss. Serve at room temperature. Store left overs in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.


----------



## obalouafi

Thank you so much for the recipes
Desserts Home​


----------



## nikki

This thread is from 2012 and the person that posted it is no longer on the forum. Please check the dates on threads before posting on them. 

Side note : most of those "meals" are not nutritionally complete and would not be good to feed long term.


----------



## obalouafi

I'm sorry , i didn't notice 
Desserts Home​


----------



## Cranky_Turtle

Hey, Nikki! Should some of these recipes be fed like treats? I let Soda Pop pig out on meal worms, boiled egg, and banana twice per wk.


----------



## nikki

Sorry I don't know I haven't tried any of them


----------



## Cranky_Turtle

guess I won't be trying any of them any time soon LOL Looking at them, it seems like the recipes will be ok, but I'll research those recipes individually and try some out later.


----------



## twobytwopets

Another aspect to consider, if your going through the work of making treats, is what the goal is. Remember that treats can should work towards not against weight goals. 
Some hedgehogs need to put on a little weight, some are where they need to be, while others could stand to lose some. You wouldn't want to feed an underweight hedgie the same snack that you would an obese hedgehog.


----------



## Cranky_Turtle

She looks a healthy weight. She runs on her wheel a lot so I try to give her food/treats that'll help maintain her weight. I just like to provide her with a variety so she doesn't get bored. I've been doing pic comparisons with other hedgies her age. Is there a recommended scale I should have at home?


----------



## nikki

I noticed that at least one of them calls for bacon fat, which is high in salt. I wouldn't want to be feeding that to my hedgehog.


----------



## Cranky_Turtle

Yeah, I'm gonna research the ingredients in the recipes before trying them out


----------

